# confuzzled :D



## HavokHusky (May 19, 2009)

just a couple days now till i leave for it xD
anyone else going?
also its my first con


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 19, 2009)

I'm going!
My second con', the first being... ConFuzzled '08, heh.

Are you under that name? I'll look out for you there, if you like. :3


----------



## HavokHusky (May 19, 2009)

yeah ill be as this name
say hi if you see me xD


----------



## frisse (May 20, 2009)

no never ben on a con


----------



## XNexusDragonX (May 20, 2009)

Have fun!


----------

